# Loom Knitting site on KP?



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi friends, 
A while back there seemed to be interest in having a section for loom knitting. I followed up with Admin and they wondered how much interest there is in having our own section. Are you interested? Replying to this thread might help Admin decide if there is enough support.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

YES PLEASE !!!! 

I think I'd use them more if I had a few more interesting patterns and help along the way !


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes please!
The topics already posted seem to get buried in the rest of the forum scattered about.
Sometimes hard to find.
Its own section would be a great thing.
We have a section for hand-knitting and a section for machine knitting---
why not a section for loom knitting.
Great idea!


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Hi friends,
> A while back there seemed to be interest in having a section for loom knitting. I followed up with Admin and they wondered how much interest there is in having our own section. Are you interested? Replying to this thread might help Admin decide if there is enough support.


Yes, I had just bought the set of round looms, did not
try any yet.


----------



## Sallyannie (Jan 4, 2012)

It's a definite "yes please" from me, too. I made my first item using a circle loom a couple of weeks ago and I am now hooked (pardon the pun).


----------



## multimom (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes, I would love to see a section devoted to loom knitting. I just got a set of circular looms and made a few small items and would love to expand. Would definitely like some patterns other than pot holders and scarves.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have the set of 4 circular looms, the sock loom, & the 28" authentic knitting board & I wouls love a loom knitting section here on KP
Lisa


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Keep those responses coming!


----------



## yooper (Sep 7, 2011)

Great idea! Then maybe I would dust of the looms I have!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, I'd like a loom knitting section. I have barely tried using the looms I have and would love to get better with them.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes please.
I have loomed a couple of hats, and scarves, and a dog coat, but would love to be able to make other things like socks.
Looming isn't as easy as e-wrapping pegs, it is also learning how to cast on and off, increase and decrease, and keep to pattern.......got half way through a scarf and realized I had flipped the pattern so had to undo it back to the right side. 
While I don't mind looming being in with knitting, having its own section might generate more interest in looming.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

yes please. the looms i purchased are still unopened but would love to try them. the expert backup on this site will make them less intimidating!


----------



## craftylady22 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes please


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

YES!!!!! PLEASE!


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

I would be interested in a special forum for looming. I kept my straight loom and plan to buy another set of the round looms and I'm always looking for encouragement on these.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes - yes - yes!


----------



## tape (Jul 17, 2011)

A place for looms would be great.. I like to try 
new things.. I am trying a circle one now.. and it
would be great to have a quick place to get help
for more information and ideas.. Thanks..
Tape


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

That would be great! hopefully they read the posts.


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

I would like it if it would help me as I have just bought my very first loom and would like help and maybe a little encouragement,lol! as it doesn't seem as easy as I thought it might be :shock: :lol:


----------



## jfarmer (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes, I have several sets of the looms and would like to know more about using them.


----------



## klm49 (Jan 31, 2011)

I am verry interested in a site on Loom knitting.
I have friends that can not knit, and I think this would be a great help.
I have knitted for years but lately my intrest has changed to the loom knitting,
Please add this site.


----------



## GwenR (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes, I think that would be great. I have made a number of things on the looms and the sharing of ideas that go on here would be great.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

YES YES YES


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes please


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

I posed the question a couple of weeks ago because I had never seen anything about loom knitting on KP. I was amazed at the number of people who did a lot of loom knitting. I had just tried it and thought it was fun (but will never replace my regular knitting). I would really like to see a special site, e.g., machine knitting. Admn - thanks for listening.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, Please I love having some of the subjects separated into categories so I just check that when I am in a big hurry.


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

why not, let's get started its all the thing now.


----------



## tpope (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes. That would be great. LOVE LOOM KNITTING.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I am interested.


----------



## Gloria_E (Dec 28, 2011)

A definite yes! I have been doing this almost consistant for 2 years and am always looking for new patterns and techniques/tips. I prefer loom vs. needles as I find it much easier and safer as I sat on a needle once and it punctured the thigh [ dumb me] more relaxing, while still having a variety of items to make up, and have received several requests for certain items. Thanks for considering.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes, please!


----------



## nanapam2355 (Jan 26, 2011)

yes please!


----------



## pamsm (May 23, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Count me in! I have a set of round looms and make just hats on them--know there's more that can be done with them. I have a set of straight looms and haven't figured them out yet.
I crochet, knit, loom knit and have done broomstick and hairpin lace. 
Does anyone know if and if so where you can get replacement pegs for the looms?


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

I am interested in having a site for loom knitting. I am considering getting a knitting board, but haven't since there was no info easily found.


----------



## jewie1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes would be very interested. Thank You


----------



## zbigley (Mar 17, 2011)

"YES", there are so few really good patterns to choose from for loom knitting. Can't wait for KP to carry this category  Zoe


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

Please, please start a loom knitting site!


----------



## dalejonl (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes...Bought a set of round looms for Christmas and so far only made a baby's hat....the looms are fun ..my 7yr old loves them


----------



## snowbug (May 17, 2011)

Please, YES! Need a loom section. I bought my looms before Thanksgiving, have made 2 hats and they are now collecting dust! A section here would inspire us all.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Gloria, what looms do you have. I have the Knifty Knitter and have done scarves. I'm a little leary about investing in other looms until I find out how much I can do on the looms. If I can do more than scarves, I might get them


----------



## badams9084 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, please. I use my looms to make hats but would like more variety.


----------



## Geminicreationz (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Sheila K (Nov 15, 2011)

A big yes from me too.I have made hats ...thats all.


----------



## cmlonsway (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, I would love more patterns and info on loom knitting


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes I would be very interested!


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

I vote a BIG YES. I ordered a set of looms last week and know i will be looking for guidance when I start using them. It is always fun to dive into a new skill, but having a place to go to for help is very important.


----------



## batypaty (Feb 10, 2012)

That would be awesome--I love to loom knit.


----------



## paradiseC (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes I would be interested


----------



## desireealan (Jan 5, 2012)

YES, PLEASE. GREAT IDEA.....
I crochet and I am have been making items with loom knitting and really enjoy it. would rather use a loom then crochet. would like to see more patterns info on loom knitting.
Thanks for starting this very important post for us Loom Knitters......


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

I would be interested


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

Ooh yes!! PLEASE!!


----------



## wing118677 (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes. I have a few looms, and they are patiently awaiting a little attention. KP motivation and ideas would be great.


----------



## beadlvr (Nov 28, 2011)

A definite yes from me also!


----------



## smj6112 (Oct 30, 2011)

That would be great, I have been looking for info. You get tired of looking through the endless posts everywhere.


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes please


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes please. I was given a set of circular knitting looms for Christmas, and have yet to use them.


----------



## stitch0818 (Jan 24, 2012)

That would be awesome!


----------



## stitch0818 (Jan 24, 2012)

That would be awesome!


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree there should be a looming section on KP SO PLEASE add a section check out this thread on KP http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-60314-1.html


----------



## Sue Rands (Feb 10, 2012)

I am thinking of investing in a knitting loom to make socks using Regia or similar. Which loom is good and reasonably priced. Pyrm any good?


----------



## dmeade (Nov 18, 2011)

I would be interested in a loom knitting section since I also have round and rectangular looms. A separate section would be great for those of us that need help. It would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## drdi (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi everyone: I purchased looms and they are still sitting in the packages. I think a designated website for loom knitting would be beneficial and motivate me to try something.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

count me in too please!!!! Thank u..susie


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Absolutley!!!!! YES YES YES. I have been looming for over 6 years and I love it.I was surprised that there was not a place here for them. Yahoo and You Tube has a lot .... fingers and toes crossed.



Needleme said:


> Hi friends,
> A while back there seemed to be interest in having a section for loom knitting. I followed up with Admin and they wondered how much interest there is in having our own section. Are you interested? Replying to this thread might help Admin decide if there is enough support.


----------



## Chocoholic (May 11, 2011)

I would be very interested. Would really appreciate a section for loom knitting.


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Yes, I would like it, too......I have the round and oblong knifty knitters and a different long loom.......


----------



## penna knitter (Sep 7, 2011)

Great idea!! Yes, please, and thank you!!


----------



## grammye (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes! Great idea.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have one that I have never picked up... I would love to have more information for it.. Its a home made one and quite large.. I could get some fast blankest out of it... if I would just sit down and use it...


----------



## bbbie (May 5, 2011)

yes I would like a loom area


----------



## helenc67 (Feb 7, 2011)

that would be great. I loom knit when my hands bother me. you can do a lot on a loom.


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

That would be great. A definite yes here. Thanks.


----------



## dee58 (Feb 10, 2012)

I would like to see a section on Loom Knitting. I have both the long boards & the rounds.


----------



## missmack (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes please. I've done 4 hats and my doctor loved the one I was wearing and so I made one for her and for her son. Have made 5 to date and two 6 foot long scarves, working on another for myself (always seems to find more things to do and would like to have a loom knitting section on this wonderful site as well. I read all the posts and keep looking for the posts and pictures from the gentleman from Australia who has made some wonderfully intricate things - working from his own mind on them.   Missmack from Va. originally.


----------



## EatSleepCraft (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm a YES vote also. Thanks for starting the subject.


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Absolutely, a section for loom knitting would be a good idea  I would defintitely be interested


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes please. I have just purchased a set of 4 circular looms and am nervous about trying them. More intense help, not just the instructions that come with them, would be a lot of help. How do I get to the handknitting section?


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:thumbup: I think it is a great ides. My thumbs start bothering me-then I switch over to the loom for a while and it gives my hands a break. good luck with this proposal.


----------



## becka1978 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes I would most definitely use. I only do loom knitting.


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes, a separate section would be wonderful!


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes, sounds great to me.


----------



## busynummies (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes, I recently saw a readers Digest book on loom knitting. The person who had it didn't know where she had gotten it. So count me in.Thanks


----------



## bwillow (Jan 28, 2011)

I would love a loom forum at this site.
Hugs,
Darleen M.


----------



## PegLee46 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes. This would give us all more ideas and help in this area. I have done a few projects but am always looking for ideas.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes please I certainly would like that as I do loom knitting also ...thanks a lot sure do appreciate it you do give us a section also...
susan


----------



## KABOBBER (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh, yes!!! More info please on loom knitting!!


----------



## catclerk920 (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes please


----------



## amalavenda (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, I would be very interested in finding information re Loom Knitting.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, I'd love a loom section.


Needleme said:


> Hi friends,
> A while back there seemed to be interest in having a section for loom knitting. I followed up with Admin and they wondered how much interest there is in having our own section. Are you interested? Replying to this thread might help Admin decide if there is enough support.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Definitely! I just bought a set of looms, now I'm looking for patterns.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Definately'


----------



## kehigginbotham (Nov 22, 2011)

yes! please!


----------



## elly76 (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes!! All I do is Loom knit!!!


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Would love to use my looms, some guidance would be very helpful.


----------



## xteacher5 (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes, please. It would be a great help in using the looms. They are nice to use along with my knitting and crochet.


----------



## cindy lew (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes, I love loom knittin so very much and want other ideas and instructions. Thank you. Cindy Lew


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Would be very interested, if you give detailed instruction and different patterns. I especially would be interested if we could teach children how to use it.
Hope it works out.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

I know that my daughter and a lot of her friends would rather use their loom kits than needles. I would like to learn more about them. A dedicated site would be great!


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

SharonM said:


> yes please. the looms i purchased are still unopened but would love to try them. the expert backup on this site will make them less intimidating!


Yes, I am on the same boat! A loom knitting section would be great.


----------



## Statie (Sep 15, 2011)

I would very much like to have a loom knitting site. I have gotten into that alot


----------



## cindy lew (Jan 28, 2012)

I am so thrilled to read all of the responses. I thought I was one of the only people that could not knit with needles. Never smart enough to catch on. Loom knitting is my saving grace at this point in my life. Thanks to all of you ladies that answered. I hope we can get a site because this is the greatest site "Knitting Paradise that I have ever read. Cindy Lew Bless all of you.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

there are a lot of patterns on line. Also a lot of books. Try Amazon .com for books. Just Google " Loom knitting Patterns. " Also go to ralvery they have a lot there also.



diamondbelle said:


> Definitely! I just bought a set of looms, now I'm looking for patterns.


----------



## v leigh (Jun 10, 2011)

please,please I have made alot of things


----------



## jeneobug (Oct 19, 2011)

Would like to have a site for loom knitting. It would be great.


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

yes, I would love it. Thanks


----------



## v leigh (Jun 10, 2011)

please please


----------



## lynnmac (Nov 16, 2011)

Fantastic idea! What's not to love about this idea. Let's do it!


----------



## CAns (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes. I would love it and would love to hear from
the loom knitter who made an extra long loom and
how to do it.


----------



## jenny012760 (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, Please, I have KK round and long looms, also an adjustable sock looms.


----------



## coffeejo (Feb 6, 2012)

ABSOLUTELY ! ! ! Believe it or not, My UNCLE and I sit of an evening,,, although lately it seems like we do it all day and knit with the looms. We use the circle looms but have gotten a set of the long ones and use them all.I laugh because the teacher has become the student (him now teaching me )on some things. We both love it! It would be so fantastic to have one and maybe add patterns to if we could find them. I was thinking to that if we find people in our own areas that we could do looming circles?


----------



## durindaa (Dec 17, 2011)

That would be great! Maybe I would use mine if I had someone to follow.


----------



## coffeejo (Feb 6, 2012)

how do you mean hun?


----------



## sidlee (Jan 28, 2012)

yes, that would be great! New to this craft, and would appreciate seeing patterns, etc.


----------



## coffeejo (Feb 6, 2012)

If anyone is near / around the Warsaw Mo. area, give me a hollar?


----------



## alanasm1th (Aug 15, 2011)

Very much interested. Have not put mine to much use do to lack of knowledge. Have difficulty understanding some of the patterns instructions in booklet purchased


----------



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

I think it would be a GREAT idea!



Needleme said:


> Hi friends,
> A while back there seemed to be interest in having a section for loom knitting. I followed up with Admin and they wondered how much interest there is in having our own section. Are you interested? Replying to this thread might help Admin decide if there is enough support.


----------



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

The pamphlet stinks! I couldn't make heads or tails of it.
YouTube has awesome tutorials!



alanasm1th said:


> Very much interested. Have not put mine to much use do to lack of knowledge. Have difficulty understanding some of the patterns instructions in booklet purchased


----------



## KnittingGran (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes, please, me too!!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Try the book Loom Knitting Primer by Ilesa Phelps. I have this one & it helps. There is also one called Knitting Board Basics by Pat Novack that I want to get. Knit Picky Patterns from All Free Knitting.com also has a loom knitting section.
Lisa


----------



## Txstitcher (Feb 25, 2011)

I think it would be great. I love looming. Online is the only place I can see and share loom knitting with people. Who knows, maybe I will even find someone close to my area that does this too.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Would love to see a separate section, as it would be easier to find. Just ordered a set of looms, as I am interesting in learning a new technique, so for sure I would enjoy being able to go to that section and get patterns as well as questions answered.


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes! A Loom Knitting section would be awesome!


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes please. I only have circular looms but might invest in more if there were patterns and help out there.


----------



## BeezNeez (Jan 25, 2012)

It would be great to have a section for loom knitting!


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I belong to some groups on Yahoo. There are 2 classes that I am doing at this time. One for slippers and another for a stuffed animal penquin. This week I have made 2 earflap hats, one chemo hat, a keyhole scarf and am almost finished with a ring scarf and a ruffle scarf. I have learned all of these from the Yahoo groups and from on-line classes or books. If you want to check out the Yahoo groups you have to go thru crafts, knitting, loom knitting. You can look at each group and see how much activity is going on. One is Loom Class, another Gettin It Pegged, KKLK, those are very active. There is also a loom knitting e-magazine. I do not have the link at this time. It has patterns also and is free for the current version..



durindaa said:


> That would be great! Maybe I would use mine if I had someone to follow.


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Hi friends,
> A while back there seemed to be interest in having a section for loom knitting. I followed up with Admin and they wondered how much interest there is in having our own section. Are you interested? Replying to this thread might help Admin decide if there is enough support.


Yes! This is a great idea!


----------



## chrissyh (Jun 8, 2011)

yes please,just starting looming.would LOVE a site


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Try the booklet Learn To Knit on Circle Looms by Denise Layman, & the web sites www.vivaloom.com which is a Loom Pattern Store & www.knittingboard.com where you can buy the wooden board looms & they also have how to DVDs. The boards they sell come with how to DVDs. I got my 28" board from QVC which is a home shopping chanel, the board comes from this web site & mine had 2 how to DVDs 1 for how to basics & the 2nd one was stitches.
Lisa


----------



## dancerz123 (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes! ... I own circular looms, long & short straight looms as well.... Made many pair of socks on mine ... I would like to learn the shell stitch... Picot is fun edging, learned it on youtube last month ... Looms are especially good for people with arthritis or not able to handle small knitting needles & hooks for a long time, pain ... Great for beginner kids too!


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 14, 2011)

yooper said:


> Great idea! Then maybe I would dust of the looms I have!


I second this one - I'd be interested in a separate section, too.


----------



## shar5868 (Dec 19, 2011)

yes, pretty please!!!!!


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

Please, I need more info about how to use and more patterns.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

I think that would be very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

I love to hand knit but I do a lot of loom knitting for charities because it is faster. Would love to see a loom knitting site here.
I could share a lot too. Been doing it for a while.
Just got finished making Slipper socks.


----------



## kathome (Dec 2, 2011)

Due to the information that I've been reading on KP, I 'd like to see more on loom knitting, so a section dedicated to that would be great.


----------



## elilashley (Oct 20, 2011)

definitely we should have a loom knitting section!!!There are so many patterns out there now. I'm wearing a sweater I loomed and socks I loomed. Just found a pattern for "lace". The interest is really out there, as we have a group that meets for looming. A section just for looming will generate more loomers to share this passion.
eli lashley


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, please. First try last night, made a hat. It was fun and fast.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have been trying to post some pics of some of my loomed items, but I can not get it to work..


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, Please.
thank you


----------



## bcbarb (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes please !! It would be nice to have loom patterns all in one location, plus there has to be more patterns out there then hats and scarves


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

That would be nice.


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

yes i work at a nursing home and several residents have showed interest in the looms and if i had someplace to go to for help or whatever would be a great help, i have only done the hats on the small loom for baby hats, my cro-knitters group is doing baby items for a crisis center and some of the residents want to help with the project, but then after we get done with that, want to do scrafs with them but have yet learned to do that myself. So think this would be a great additions to kp.
Candy


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

if the knit loom section is added, where can you go to get assess to it
Candy


----------



## Zoey (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, always looking for new projects and help with looms


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Hi friends,
> A while back there seemed to be interest in having a section for loom knitting. I followed up with Admin and they wondered how much interest there is in having our own section. Are you interested? Replying to this thread might help Admin decide if there is enough support.


Yes I would be interested. So far I can just make caps.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

OH,Yes! I recently got some looms and the directions they have with them are for people that already know how to use them and then they know how to do the patterns in the book. 
I have no idea what they are talking about so can't get started. I need the very basics from the start.


----------



## Tiamaria (Feb 10, 2012)

I would really appreciate a section devoted to loom knitting. I think it is an enjoyable craft. Also uses up a lot of miscellaneous yarn.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Yes! I would definately be interested. I have the circular looms and one of the long looms, have not mastered it yet.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Candy said:


> yes i work at a nursing home and several residents have showed interest in the looms and if i had someplace to go to for help or whatever would be a great help, i have only done the hats on the small loom for baby hats, my cro-knitters group is doing baby items for a crisis center and some of the residents want to help with the project, but then after we get done with that, want to do scrafs with them but have yet learned to do that myself. So think this would be a great additions to kp.
> Candy


Go to Youtube and type this in: 
Knitting a Scarf on Round Loom Part 1

There are several parts to it on YouTube but this is the one I make. You can make it thicker by using 2 strands of yarn. 
A note to everyone, run your yarn through a straw and it makes it easier to wrap your yarn on the looms. Use a regular straw for smaller yarns and a big milk shake straw for the bulky yarns. Visit your local hamburger joints for the big straws.
Use a heave piece of twine or a pipe cleaner and double the twine with a knot so it has a loop on one end. Run your yarn through the loop and pull on the other end and that will thread your straw. Hope this is clear. If not, I can take a photo of how it is done.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Dory said:


> Yes! I would definately be interested. I have the circular looms and one of the long looms, have not mastered it yet.


Check out YouTube for all kinds of loom knitting.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

I for one would be interested in loom videos on this site. I recently bought a Martha Stewart & Knifter Knitters Sets. I've made a few simple hats for charity, but they were very simple. Nothing to brag about.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Hi friends,
> A while back there seemed to be interest in having a section for loom knitting. I followed up with Admin and they wondered how much interest there is in having our own section. Are you interested? Replying to this thread might help Admin decide if there is enough support.


I would be interested also. I do some loom knitting. Love it too and sometimes find myself going for hours online to find either video (mainly youtube) or written instructions for a problem or help with pattern.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

YES Please!!! I have a set of round looms but at times I am not sure how to follow the directions. A group would be great.


----------



## duarteshelia (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes i would like that very much


----------



## ladyjayne (Jan 7, 2012)

I started a group at my Church in which we had made hats and scarfs using the plastic circular looms. We sold them at our Election Day Bake and Craft Sale. We made over 400.00. Not bad for a beginning craft group that started in September of last year. We met once a week and had a lot of fun!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

My Mother use to call me LadyJane when I was a teenager. Your name sure brings back some memories. Good for you guys at the church for selling hats and scarfs at the Bake & Craft Sale. It's for a worthy cause.


ladyjayne said:


> I started a group at my Church in which we had made hats and scarfs using the plastic circular looms. We sold them at our Election Day Bake and Craft Sale. We made over 400.00. Not bad for a beginning craft group that started in September of last year. We met once a week and had a lot of fun!


----------



## Sooner (Jul 25, 2011)

Would be very interested in having a loom knitting site on KP. be nice to share patterns & advice. also the friendship. Please ignore computer glitch. has mind of its own sometimes.  Sooner


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Count me in as a "yes please". I would be very interested in having a loom knitting section.


----------



## Sooner (Jul 25, 2011)

I am putting my 2 cents worth again about the loom knitting site. When I got my loom sets several yrs. back they came with instruction booklets that explained how to use & patterns. I also found books at Hobby Lobby, they were'nt cheap but very helpful. Hope this will help. Sooner


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes! Very much so, please!!!


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

That sounds like a great idea. Yes please! :thumbup:


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

I think it would be a great idea..Anita


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes, please.


----------



## WayneT (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes please-that would be great!


----------



## lyoung345 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am definitely interested. I've purchased a few looms and am able to make scarves and caps only. I see patterns for other goodies and would love to tackle these new projects as well.


----------



## craftyjoy (Sep 2, 2011)

Following is a posting I originally made last September. I, also, would appreciate a "loom" section. Since I am on this site for a while (too long) every day, having a section here I could check would save me some time.
------------------------------------------------------------I have an assortment of looms and boards (plastic and wooden), ranging in peg size from extra fine to 11/16". They can be used to make anything from socks to afghans and sweater-coats. In my craft library are a couple of books on loom knitting, written by Isela Phelps. 

The looms are a life-saver to me, as I seem to be developing arthritis in my hands, and cannot always wield knitting needles or a crochet hook comfortably.

Currently, I am making a rug on a 36" board. I already have a finished rug in front of my recliner. Check out the DA Looms and the Authentic Knitting Board web sites. You may be surprised at what you find. You can do practically anything on a loom that you can do with needles, even lace.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

count me in!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I bought a set of looms but as yet haven't tried them. It would be great to see how others use them & acces to more patterns


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Karen, I love you loom knitting, where did you go to get the patterns?


----------



## humhound (Apr 3, 2011)

Please count me in as a friend gave me a set and they are still unopened.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Fantastic idea! I've made a couple of hats and scarves using the round looms. Purchased a long loom but it didn't come with any patterns, etc. Now I have no idea what to use it for. Also wondering if I can use that loom to make socks or if I have to have a special sock loom. If there was a "loom" section it would be so much easier to find information, patterns, or whatever. Hope Admin. will follow up on this idea.


----------



## fwebb (Mar 30, 2011)

I have the looms but no ideas . So yes please ,let's see more . How about a weaving section . It looks like fun also. I'm always looking for something more challenging to do.


----------



## fwebb (Mar 30, 2011)

I have the looms but no ideas . So yes please ,let's see more . How about a weaving section . It looks like fun also. I'm always looking for something more challenging to do.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> I love to hand knit but I do a lot of loom knitting for charities because it is faster. Would love to see a loom knitting site here.
> I could share a lot too. Been doing it for a while.
> Just got finished making Slipper socks.


Ohh that cushy thing is a great idea!


----------



## short1 (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes definitely. Need a place to find different types of patterns, not just scarves and afghans.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes please...I would like to buy and try a sock loom. I did try the round plastic looms without much success.


----------



## JoanJ (May 19, 2011)

I would be very interested. Great idea!


----------



## bevbill-1948 (Jul 27, 2011)

yes on the loom patterns


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, please! I have a sock loom that needs to be used. LOL It has been out of the package!


----------



## tammyspage (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, I have bought round and oval looms and only know how to make hats would love to see other things


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Is DA Looms a good company? I have been waiting for one of their books for 7 weeks. Only took 3 days for them to take the money from my account and they didn't answer my email questioning when I might get the book. I've been patient, now I'm getting aggravated. I understand about being busy, but Amazon would have sent to me quickly. I wanted to support a craft company and now I don't know what to think.



craftyjoy said:


> Following is a posting I originally made last September. I, also, would appreciate a "loom" section. Since I am on this site for a while (too long) every day, having a section here I could check would save me some time.
> ------------------------------------------------------------I have an assortment of looms and boards (plastic and wooden), ranging in peg size from extra fine to 11/16". They can be used to make anything from socks to afghans and sweater-coats. In my craft library are a couple of books on loom knitting, written by Isela Phelps.
> 
> The looms are a life-saver to me, as I seem to be developing arthritis in my hands, and cannot always wield knitting needles or a crochet hook comfortably.
> ...


----------



## knitaway (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, please!


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

DA Looms used to be a very good company. They were sold and the new owners are not good to deal with. I have read many complaints in my Yahoo groups about them. If It were me, I would contact the BBB. The looms are not as well made as they used to be. Have you tried calling on the phone? I just read something from them about a week ago, saying that they answer their email within 24 hours. They are in a shop and do not hear the phone, so you will have to leave a message. I buy my looming things elsewhere. Cinwood is good and KIss Looms and Markman Farms has nice looms. These people have been around for a long time and are honest and make nice looms. The Markman looms do not have a top on the pegs.


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

I think that It would be just grreat to have a LOOM TOPIC>

I have made many loom projects and everyone is always interested in what I am doing. I am asked everywhere what
it is.... from cruise ships to airplanes ....

Most people remember doing the "nail wooden spool" handmade
looms and then did not know what to do with the snake.. 

How times have changed. They are great for the young,
I have taught children as young as 6 to make a hat...

They are great for the elderly. Have a friend in a group
that keeps "DEPRESSED" PEOPLE busy... The Group made
and donated over 600 hats last year to help other people
while really helping themselves to keep busy and work.

Lets see that LOOM TOPIC available as soon as possible.

Would love to learn more and see more.

Hugs to all and Happy Valentines Day to all of the
sweetheart members of Knitting Paradise.

Bert


----------



## Brillie (Nov 2, 2011)

If its any type of loom, I am in. I use a kniffty knitter loom. And I think it would be great!!!


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Yup, I'm all for a loom knitter's section!!


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

It is ama zing to see all of the loomers on here... wow... I love it... anyone from Ohio?


----------



## dragonfliee (Aug 5, 2011)

I think it would be good. There is a section for machine knitting so why not loom knitting.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

realsilvergirl said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > I love to hand knit but I do a lot of loom knitting for charities because it is faster. Would love to see a loom knitting site here.
> ...


Someone gave me the cushie thing. Today I found them at Office Depot and they are called Pencil Pillows. Really helps when you have been looming for quite a while and the seam on the hook starts to rub your finger. You will eventually get a callous if you don't use one of these.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Please count me in. I've just bought a set of round and long ones. I hand knit, machine knit and weave (beginner)and am enjoying making hats on the loom.
Thanks,
Dagmar


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Please, put me on the roll. It is wonderful to see such a great response by loomers. I use a couple of the spool knitters (French knitters) with 3 to 8 pegs up from the 2 - 4 - and 6 peg spool knitters that my Dad showed me how to make. I have added looms from kniffty knitter, the original DA Looms (wish I had more), and many Authentic Knitting Boards, and loom books from baby up through socks. 
I would like to be part of a week end Loom In. 
Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Zoe, I have been trying to locate patterns for lace knitting on looms, do you have any? Moon Loomer


----------



## Betha (Dec 12, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea. Looms are really the same idea as the little thingy my father made for me MANY years ago, 4 small staples in the top of a wooden spool, makes a small knitted tube. The looms are a lot more versitile, of course. There are a lot of patterns out there for them, though I must admit, most are for hats or scarves. Would be nice to have some other patterns.


----------



## saviorpat4 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes, Please!


----------



## cdrevs (Feb 12, 2012)

Definitely!


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

If you go on Ralvery, you may have to join, there are lace patterns there. There are also many other patterns.



Moon Loomer said:


> Hi Zoe, I have been trying to locate patterns for lace knitting on looms, do you have any? Moon Loomer


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

there are many more patterns out there than hats and scarves. How about a sweater, or a Lace Stole. Needle knit patterns can be converted to a loom. Most of this info is on Ralvery.com or as I have been saying on the groups at Yahoo. The groups are listed under knitting. I belong to a lot of them . I have one for my charity. Http://groups.yahoo.com/group/HugginHats/. Happy Looming.. 
I am doing a stuffed penquin toy at the moment.



Betha said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Looms are really the same idea as the little thingy my father made for me MANY years ago, 4 small staples in the top of a wooden spool, makes a small knitted tube. The looms are a lot more versitile, of course. There are a lot of patterns out there for them, though I must admit, most are for hats or scarves. Would be nice to have some other patterns.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just looked on Ralvery and there are 74 patterns for loom knitted lace. www.Ralvery.com.



Moon Loomer said:


> Hi Zoe, I have been trying to locate patterns for lace knitting on looms, do you have any? Moon Loomer


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loom-knit-patriotic-pinwheel-afghan



Betha said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Looms are really the same idea as the little thingy my father made for me MANY years ago, 4 small staples in the top of a wooden spool, makes a small knitted tube. The looms are a lot more versitile, of course. There are a lot of patterns out there for them, though I must admit, most are for hats or scarves. Would be nice to have some other patterns.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/family-of-basic-socks
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pinwheel-baby-blanket
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/agape-shawl


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/abalone-lace-shawlette


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes, definitely have a loom knitting section. I have done everything on looms and rakes that I could do on my KK machine, and most everything that I can do by hand. Looms are especially good for novelty yarns that are splitty, hairy and otherwise difficult to knit with needles. I got into them helping a friend who had had a stroke and couldn't knit two-handed for a while. Knitting Pal and the looms really helped her, since she could move her arm, but not her fingers.


----------



## AmberMonkey (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes yes yes please!


----------



## sjannah (Feb 23, 2011)

I think a site for Loom Knitting would be great, I have a set but have not used them as there is not a lot info out on them other than the instructions that came with it.


----------



## amalavenda (Mar 10, 2011)

I would love a knitting loom site!


----------



## Pawillis22 (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes, yes, and yes. I have the 28" AKB, an Infinity Loom from DA looms, a smaller board from AKB! and their sock loom. Planning to add to the collection as I go along. Have completed an afghan on the Infinity, and am currently starting on a pair of socks. I just joined KB, and look forward to seeing what is available. Oh, I should mention I learned about this site from The Crochet Crowd page.


----------



## justmama (Aug 11, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Hi friends,
> A while back there seemed to be interest in having a section for loom knitting. I followed up with Admin and they wondered how much interest there is in having our own section. Are you interested? Replying to this thread might help Admin decide if there is enough support.


Yes please, I have asked my Husband to buy me a loom when my Birthday comes around. I would love a site just for those questions. Thanks for following through.
:thumbup:


----------



## carljean (Mar 9, 2011)

Sounds great! I'm looking forward to get started. Carljean


----------



## MWolf513 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, Please!!!

I would also like to be able to find crochet things faster. Is there a seperate area for just crochet? I am new to this site.


----------



## Tiamaria (Feb 10, 2012)

I am looking forwarad to different patterns that can be used for Loom Knitting. I find it very relaxing.


----------



## jaysbfriend (Dec 12, 2011)

OH PLEASE<PLEASE<PLEASE!!!!! I would love to have help using my circular looms.


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Will Admin let us know when enough "requests" are in, to warrent a loom section? lol


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

there are 15 pages of yes replies for Loom Knitting.. I know there are a lot of people out there who love this craft. I hope that after all of these replies that we will have our own section here.... fingers and toes crossed..


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Loomers! I think we are getting close. Admin can set us up, but it won't be advertised on the main site and we have to manage it ourselves. I will keep you posted!


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

yooper said:


> Great idea! Then maybe I would dust of the looms I have!


Ditto


----------



## bevbill-1948 (Jul 27, 2011)

happy valentine to all you nice ladies. i also do looms ,will look forward too more patterns


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi everyone! 
We now have a new Loom Knitting site! Go to the directory and check out the topics-- we are there! Let's get looming--


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Where is the directory? I want to check the topics.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> Where is the directory? I want to check the topics.


Try looking at the main site Home page-- it just started today and Admin said they couldn't advertise it, so I am hoping folks will find it. It's down near the bottom. We will have to build up a following!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

This is exciting. Thank you for letting us know.


Needleme said:


> yorkie1 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the directory? I want to check the topics.
> ...


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks....!!!!! YIPPEE!!!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

Needleme......

Thank you for all of your work.... I am sure we will all appreciate the loom section. You are a hard working
sweetheart ............bert


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Aww, thanks, but this will be fun for all of us!


----------



## rubycube14 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes! It would be a great help!!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

yes please


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

now where do we go from here? I would love to help in any way that I can... hugs Karen M/OH


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

That's fantastic! I haven't looked for it yet, but will do so in a couple of minutes. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

I would like the site to have a pattern library attached to it. Moon Loomer


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't see it, duh....


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh yes! My daughters are learning to knit via the looms and they would love to have new ideas for things to make, besides dresses for their dollies.


----------



## cgak24 (Feb 28, 2011)

I now have 3 KB looms, which I haven't used yet, The plastic circles and long looms, and just got the Martha Stewart loom set. Yes, I want more on looms.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

I still couldn't find it.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I looked also. Perhaps it's not on yet.


Paula Plant said:


> I still couldn't find it.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Go to Knitting Forum to the bottom of the list select All Sections. Now you are at Knitting Forum > Sections at bottom is Loom Knitting. Moon Loomer


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Moon Loomer, thanks so much for helping guide our lost Loomers to the site!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I second that!!!!


Needleme said:


> Moon Loomer, thanks so much for helping guide our lost Loomers to the site!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Ah, lost loomer, that fits me, lol


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

vpatt said:


> Ah, lost loomer, that fits me, lol


Did you find us? We won't let you stay lost-- No Loomer left behind!


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> I love to hand knit but I do a lot of loom knitting for charities because it is faster. Would love to see a loom knitting site here.
> I could share a lot too. Been doing it for a while.
> Just got finished making Slipper socks.


Just went thru and seen ?'s about loom knitting on this forum. It would be great. I received a whole set of wooden loons a few years back and it's ashame I have not used them . Looking thru here I really love those slipper socks. Can you share where you got the pattern for them at. I have made the Christmas stocking from the knifty knitter looms as gifts never thought of maybe making them a little shorter. Thanks,


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Lol, yes, I found everyone.



Needleme said:


> vpatt said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, lost loomer, that fits me, lol
> ...


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just saw that Joann's has all of their looms on sale....on-line..


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

has anyone brought this to the attention of Admin yet?


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

barb1957 said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > I love to hand knit but I do a lot of loom knitting for charities because it is faster. Would love to see a loom knitting site here.
> ...


We have gotten our own site! Go to the Home page and look down the list of topics-- we are right after "pattern requests" down near the bottom.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

DeeDeeF said:


> has anyone brought this to the attention of Admin yet?


We have our site! Go to Home page and look down at topics. We are near the bottom. Hope to see you on the site!


----------



## busynummies (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes I would like to hear from other weavers. Maybe compare and learn. I don't have a place to get supplies that is close to me. SoI reallywould liketo talk to other weavers.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Great! You are most welcome. Were you able to find our little section?


----------



## Tiamaria (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello

I thoroughly enjoy loom knitting. I have just about finished my first item on the long loom. I have access to Michaels, Hobby Lobby, and JoAnn Fabrics. However none of those stores stock very many instruction books. Here today, gone tomorrow and then you have to wait for a new shipment. I do a lot of hats and scarfs for charity. Just tried a new way for scarfs - using the red round loom (knifty knitter) and only one strand of 4-ply yarn. It is double but not heavy as you would get with 2 strands of yarn. Good Luch.


----------



## justmama (Aug 11, 2011)

Do you have any photo's of garments you have knitted. I would be interested to see them, as I have only made Beanies with mine, whilst they are very popular I would like to see what others have created with their looms. This would give us more of an idea of what had been tried and tested. 
Many thanks from Down Under.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Justmama

I put in a photo not long ago of socks I made on my sock loom and they turned out alright.


----------



## busynummies (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes that would be great and maybe we can come up with some new patterns. Please!


----------



## busynummies (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes that would be great and maybe we can come up with some new patterns. Please!


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Tiamaria said:


> Hello
> 
> I thoroughly enjoy loom knitting. I have just about finished my first item on the long loom. I have access to Michaels, Hobby Lobby, and JoAnn Fabrics. However none of those stores stock very many instruction books. Here today, gone tomorrow and then you have to wait for a new shipment. I do a lot of hats and scarfs for charity. Just tried a new way for scarfs - using the red round loom (knifty knitter) and only one strand of 4-ply yarn. It is double but not heavy as you would get with 2 strands of yarn. Good Luch.


Hi Tiamaria. That is called a tube scarf. I did one with 2 by 2 rib made a stretchy and cuddly scarf and plans are being drawn for a 3 by 3 rib on a 1/2" gauge using a 2 or 3 wt yarn and a welt stitch 3 by 5 two color scarf is in the dream stage. Moon Loomer PS Went to a fiber arts show and saw a man walking around knitting tube scarves with two strands of cone yarn (cones) held in a plastic grocery bag hung on his belt using a KK green loom. Nice scarves!


----------



## Tiamaria (Feb 10, 2012)

I really do enjoy loom knitting. I have made about 50 hats so far. They are all donated to charity. It is surprising how you can combine different yarns and colors and come up with a beautiful had. I have even used left over scarf yarn that is "frilly" with a 4-ply yarn and it makes a beautiful hat. Some child somewhere will be delighted. I also would like some new patterns and the lack of instruction books is not a satisfactory situation.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Tiamaria said:


> I really do enjoy loom knitting. I have made about 50 hats so far. They are all donated to charity. It is surprising how you can combine different yarns and colors and come up with a beautiful had. I have even used left over scarf yarn that is "frilly" with a 4-ply yarn and it makes a beautiful hat. Some child somewhere will be delighted. I also would like some new patterns and the lack of instruction books is not a satisfactory situation.


Hi Tiamaria,

This is my library of loom knitting books: Plus they have patterns. 
There are many hours, make that days, of instruction on You Tube, and the DVD's by Boye, Authentic Knitting Board, Kiss, and others.

Loom Knitting Primer by Isela Phelps Web site, purling sprite
Loom Knitting Pattern Book by Isela Phelps
Loom Knitting Socks by Isela Phelps
Learn To Knit Cables On Looms by Isela Phelps
Knitting Board Basics by Pat & Kim Novak
Sock Loom Basics (using the KB Sock Loom) no author printed by Leisure Arts http://www.leisurearts.com
Knitting Wheel Fashions by no author printed by L. A.
More Knitting Wheel Fashions by Kathy Norris
I Can't Believe I'm Loom Knitting by Kathy Norris Web site:
http://www.kathynorrisdesigns.com
Learn To Knit On Circle Looms by Denise Layman
Learn New Stitches On Circle Looms by Anne Bipes
Learn to Knit On Long Looms by Anne Bipes
Loom Knitting For Little People by Bethany A. Dailey
Provo Craft's Basic Instruction & pattern series of booklets. These are for their Knifty Knitter Circle, Adult Hat, Straight, & Long Looms plus accessories (plastic large gauge)
Similar to Provo: A) Are Looms by Boye with an instruction book & DVD
B) Knit Quick looms (Michael's) with a separate Project Book
Authentic Knitting Board (AKB), owners Pat & Kim Novak Adjustable knitting boards, in four lengths, tad pole a little loom, accessories, patterns, instructions (DVDs, You Tube, a Yahoo Group, and nice people). These boards can be used in single or double rake, for knitting, and used as a weaving loom with additional accessories.
DA Looms has a number of styles and the widest range of gauges
http://www.dalooms.com Wood looms and some plastic looms
Cindy Wood A wide range of wood looms in two gauges
http://www.cindwoodcrafts.com
Kiss looms, I have yet to explore.
Red heart has a pamphlet of loom knitting patterns.
Lion Brand has loom knitting patterns on its web site and Martha Stewart's multi-style loom.

Loom Knitting Premier by Isela Phelps Web site, purling sprite , Knitting Board Basics by Pat & Kim Novak, I Can't Believe I'm Loom Knitting by Kathy Norris Web site:
http://www.kathynorrisdesigns.com, these three are a good start for a Loom Knitting Library, and at Hobby Lobby and JoAnne's coupons can apply toward books, Michael's has the books but no application of coupons to books. JoAnn's is switching to Boyle Looms, Hobby Lobby, and Michael's have switched to other looms. Provo Craft is the base source for Knifty Knitter Looms, Cin D Wood Crafts, Mark Man Farms, Kiss Looms, and Authentic Knitting Board (AKB), all have their own loom designs, instruction books, and videos. Enjoy the craft. Moon Loomer


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have some looms, and the only instructions that came with them is a hat pattern. I would love to learn how to make other things with them.


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

hepsubah said:


> I have some looms, and the only instructions that came with them is a hat pattern. I would love to learn how to make other things with them.


What a great list Moon Loomer has compiled! I may have missed it on her list but I use Goodknitkisses.com for loom ideas. Kristen is a great lady, I met her at a Loom & Crochet retreat last October. She has a Face Book group that I used daily. 
http://goodknitkisses.com/GoodKnit_Kisses/Home.html


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

There already is a loom knitting section - if you click on 'home' it is there.


----------



## Tiamaria (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the list of books and web sites. I will make good use of them. It is always interesting to hear what other people are doing.


----------



## cindersoot (Jun 3, 2013)

I am a fan!!!
less painful on my hands than traditional 2 needle knitting...


----------



## cindersoot (Jun 3, 2013)

holy cow!!!
sooooo many. I thank you!


----------



## fwebb (Mar 30, 2011)

I know you mean the round looms, and I have many of them, but I also have a rigid heddle loom for which I would love to find a site where many people give their advice and suggest patterns. I look on youtube all the time but there is no interaction like I'm looking for. I'm a new user of the loom and I am looking to get better hopefully. Any suggestions?


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

fwebb said:


> I know you mean the round looms, and I have many of them, but I also have a rigid heddle loom for which I would love to find a site where many people give their advice and suggest patterns. I look on youtube all the time but there is no interaction like I'm looking for. I'm a new user of the loom and I am looking to get better hopefully. Any suggestions?


The round looms are knitting looms that use the knitting stitches {purl and knit} to create a fabric. The loom using a heddle is one of the weaving style looms. This may help: Weaving Today http://[email protected] Moon Loomer


----------

